# Disney Pin List?



## MrsHurd

I am new to the Disney pin trading and am wondering if there is some online list somewhere that has all of the pin sets that are out or anything of the sort to where I know what ones I want to collect and what ones I have but don't have the complete set on. I have seen one book but it wasn't broken up into sections it was just random through the book. I was hoping for something online but even a book with them would be nice. 

Also, any tips you have for starting out on pin collecting .


----------



## lynn_s

There isn't really a list of whats available in parks now.  Wish there were!
Some resources you can check out
http://disneypinforum.com (a whole forum just for pin collecting)
http://pinpics.com Huge database, many use for inventorying pins and finding people to trade with.
http://www.disneypins.com/ (official disney pin site)

Biggest thing is to learn to ID scrappers and fakes, there are a lot out there (many fake/scrapped ebay pins end up on cast members lanyards, so just cause you got a pin there doesn't mean its a "good" one).

It is a very addicting hobby....but tons of fun!


----------



## MrsHurd

Thank you! Oh yeah definitely need to learn how to identify because that would stink! Is there an easy way to identify bad ones?


----------



## lynn_s

MrsHurd said:


> Thank you! Oh yeah definitely need to learn how to identify because that would stink! Is there an easy way to identify bad ones?



None are 100% definitive, but warning signs...
scrappers (factory seconds that should be tossed but someone kept) fakes = counterfeit

dips in paint (paint is thinner in a spot)
wrong paint color, or missing paint
paint is matte, not shiny
metal is thin
edges are rough, not smooth & polished (unless its do to intentional texture of the pin due to its shape)
backstamp on back of pin is wrong (if it has the mickey or other pattern it does not go all the way to the edge), misspelled words

Theres a good article on the pin forum. I have a couple examples of real pin/fake pin, will try and see if I can post a picture or two later tonight, though its hard to see in pictures sometimes.


----------



## MrsHurd

Great thank you very much for the help! Appreciate it .


----------



## figment_jii

Some information about pin trading:
Pin trading can be a lot of fun, but it can also be very addictive and expensive! I love to trade pins and it's a major part of my trips to Disney, but I only trade with Cast Members. Essentially, you purchase some pins (there are many options for where, how, etc.) and then take them with you. You'll see CMs that are wearing lanyards (either neck or hip) of varying colors (e.g., black, maroon, green/teal). The green/teal lanyards are for trading with children only. When you see a CM with a lanyard, you just go up to them and ask if you may look at their pins. If you see one you like, you offer to trade one of your pins for that pin. Aside from a few limitations, the CMs cannot refuse a trade.

The CMs can only refuse to trade if the pin you are offering is already on their lanyard (i.e., a duplicate), if the pin is not in good condition (i.e., scratched image, broken, etc.), not a Disney pin (no Disney copyright on the back), or not a pin (i.e., buttons cannot be traded). For the CMs, they only have to trade the pins on their lanyards, so any service pins that they might be wearing on their costume or nametags are not for trading.

Disney has published some guidelines:
http://disney.go.com/eventservices/howtopintrade.pdf

In addition to the neck or hip lanyards that CMs may be wearing, you may also find pin boards or books. Those can have lots pins to look at. I've seen a board at the Frontierland Pin Trading Shop and a book at the Buena Vista Street Pin Shop on a fairly consistent basis. Other boards/books may only come out at certain times.

In terms of the CMs that wear lanyards, look in the shops, at the ride entrances, janitorial, management, and (sometimes) security. The ride operators and loaders tend not to have lanyards.

Costs: Pin trading can be very expensive, especially if you buy pins after you get to Disney. Disney sells individual pins (don't buy these for trading) and starter/booster sets. Starter/Booster sets are usually sets of 7 or so pins for about $30. If you run out of pins or decide to start trading after you've arrived, booster/starter sets are your best bet. Other sources include the Disney Stores, Disney Outlets, DisneyStore.com, etc. I would keep an eye on the DisneyStore.com's clearance section for good deals. You can also buy pins on eBay, but be careful. Those can often be scrappers/fakes, especially if they're cheap (e.g., less than a few dollars per pin).

Caveats: there are a few other things worth noting about trading. The first are the "professional" traders and the second are "scrappers".

Professional Traders: My advice is to be wary of the professional pin traders. These are the non-CM traders that are sometimes found outside of the store in Tomorrowland, Frontierland, and over in DTD (they might be elsewhere, but that's where I've seen them). These folks do not have to trade with you nor do they have to adhere to the Disney trading guidelines (e.g., one pin for one pin). I'm sure some of them are nice folks, but I would be cautious when approaching them for a trade because for many of them this is a business so they're out to get the most valuable/expensive pins possible from you. So if they will trade your pin for their's, that's probably fine. If they ask you go buy a pin or pins for them, I'd walk away. If you're new to pin trading and do not have a sense of the value (in terms of dollars) of the various pins, I'd avoid the professional traders.

Scrappers, Counterfeits, and Fakes: The second issue is scrappers, conterfeits, and fakes. For some folks this matters, for others it does not. You'll need to decide which camp you are in before you get heavily into pin trading. To the average pin trader, I don't think the difference between a scraper, fake, or counterfeit really matters (because none of thse are legitimate pins), but there are slight differences. 

Basically a scrapper is a pin that looks legitimate, but is not. It can be a factory overrun (i.e., the factory was contracted to make 1 million, but they made 1.1 million instead) or a pin that has some kind of error that should have been "scrapped". A counterfeit pin is a copy of legitamite pin made by someone that was not authorized by Disney. A fake is a pin design that was never authorized by Disney. 

Unfortunately, it's not always easy to tell what pin designs are fake unless you know a lot about pins and what designs have been released. These pins can often look like legitimate designs and may contain all of the markings (e.g., copy right) to look legitimate, but they are not. You'll often be able to tell a scrapper/counterfeit because the colors are weird/off or the back stamp (the copy right) is wrong/missing/damaged. Others say you can tell because they feel "rough" or the edges are sharp/pronounced. Sadly, there is no sure fire way to tell a scrapper/counterfeit. It's worth noting that if you do end up trading with CM, the CM lanyards tend to be filled with scrappers, counterfeits, and (to a less extent) fakes. So if you really dislike scrappers/counterfeit, I would avoid trading with CMs. That's the crux of the argument: those that dislike scrappers/counterfeits feel they cheapen the trading and make it not worthwhile. Those that don't care, tend to say that they like the pin, so it doesn't really matter if it's a scrapper/counterfeit or not (they also say that if you can't tell, does it really matter?). Both points are valid.

eBay: eBay is a popoular source for pins, but it can be a tough place to buy legitimate (i.e., non-scrapper) pins. The general rule of thumb is that you buy a "lot" of pins (e.g., 25-pins) and the price per pin is less than a couple of dollars each, you're likely buying scrappers. Also, if you buy pins that come in little baggies (instead of pin cards like the ones you see at the stores in WDW/DLR), those are more likely to be scrappers as well. My recommendation is to look for sellers that are selling pins still on their backing and/or unopened booster sets (also still on their cardboard backing wrapped in plastic). In truth, unless you only buy from Disney directly, it is hard to say whether you'll get scrappers or not.


----------



## PoohGirlNJ

Figment, why do you say this: "_Disney sells individual pins (don't buy these for trading)_"?  I've been buying pins at the WDW and Disneyland parks for several years, most of them individuals. I don't buy for trading, mainly just for myself, but I'm curious if I should decide some day to trade, will I regret buying all the ones I have?


----------



## figment_jii

PoohGirlNJ said:


> Figment, why do you say this: "_Disney sells individual pins (don't buy these for trading)_"?  I've been buying pins at the WDW and Disneyland parks for several years, most of them individuals. I don't buy for trading, mainly just for myself, but I'm curious if I should decide some day to trade, will I regret buying all the ones I have?



They'll be fine for trading.  The advice was just because individual pins are fairly pricey, so it's not really economical to buy them specifically for trading.


----------



## PoohGirlNJ

figment_jii said:


> They'll be fine for trading.  The advice was just because individual pins are fairly pricey, so it's not really economical to buy them specifically for trading.



Ahh, gotcha. Thanks for clarifying.


----------

